
China-based hackers burrow inside satellite, defense, and telecoms firms - joshgel
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/06/this-app-in-google-play-wants-to-use-phone-mics-to-enforce-copyrights/
======
carapace
Weird. I see:

> This app in Google Play wants to use phone mics to enforce copyrights

> App with 10 million downloads asks for mic and GPS permissions to catch
> scofflaws.

> Dan Goodin - Jun 12, 2018 8:33 pm UTC

> If ever there were a case for rejecting requested device permissions, it’s
> made by an Android app with more than 10 million downloads from Google Play.
> The official app for the Spanish soccer league La Liga was recently updated
> to seek access to users’ microphone and GPS settings. When granted, the app
> processes audio snippets in an attempt to identify public venues that
> broadcast soccer games without a license.

> According to a statement issued by La Liga officials, the functionality was
> added last Friday and is enabled only after users click “yes” to an Android
> dialog asking if the app can access the mic and geolocation of the device.
> The statement says the audio is used solely to identify establishments that
> broadcast games without a license and that the app takes special precautions
> to prevent it from spying on end users.

~~~
carapace
[https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2018/06/china...](https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2018/06/china-based-hackers-burrow-inside-satellite-defense-and-
telecoms-firms/)

